# Idiocy around GBAtemp and no actions taken against it



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello there!

A couple of days ago, I reported two posts:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449627

and,

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449632

Instead of taking actions, a couple of staff members liked the post(s). Why I reported the posts? Do I have something personal against that person? No, I reported the posts because, I have observed it so many times. A nice thread is made which is relevant to my interests or where I might be able to find something worthy to read. However, when I enter that thread, I see nothing but "pure idiocy" in the first two to three posts and then the fate of that thread is decided accordingly.

Really? That is GOTC section and not the EoF area. Do you really want tempers to make porn videos of them and enter them into a competition here? I can understand that GBAtemp staff likes to keep the environment light everywhere and a little bit of fooling around is fine. But look at that, the same person goes on to post another stupid post suggesting a "creative racist insult" competition. I know the person is joking as well as you do but, is this what you expect us to read all over the forums?

I know, you wouldn't believe it so I wanted to prove it with an example:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/walmart-giving-wii-u-early.337495/

There, I completely distorted the meaning of that thread with my first post. The sad part is that a staff member unknowingly helped me in it. Now, someone wants a picture of Wii U with my mother in it.

And then, you guys tell us to report the post and not write anything in the thread to further fuel the arguements.

That is all...


----------



## Snailface (Nov 16, 2012)

Its the same guy, so you must have a problem with him specifically. Put him on the ignore list -- problem solved.


----------



## Sop (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay a flame thread, if you don't want to see it, just ignore it.


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

Sop said:


> Yay a flame thread, if you don't want to see it, just ignore it.


 
Heh, easy to preach me but guess what.

You are not working on what you are preaching yourself.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Nov 16, 2012)

It's probably more of a comfort issue. If someone believes they are well-established with the community and they can get away with it, they don't really care. I get annoyed at many things on many different levels, spelling, the general way a person acts, but there's nothing that can be done since there isn't really any harm. Many of the 'jokes' people put on here are not really funny, but some are. This probably would be something better handled with a conversation between moderators or supervisors, not a thread for the general public. Having it as an open thread simply welcomes the viewpoints of people you may not like, and, most likely those viewpoints won't be good.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

Today, VinvinMario asks the most important question of all: "How do I humor?"


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Like you said, it was obvious that emigre was cracking a joke with his suggestions. The thing with yours is that you made a claim. And all we did was request evidence. Then you went all defensive and what not. I agree I didn't get why that dude asked you to get your mum to take a pic with the WiiU (lousy "joke" imho).

If anyone else were to post what you said, then nothing would have changed. We would still ask for pics.

You just need to be able to judge properly. Just sayin' :\


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2012)

look, we don't really have a rule against witty/trollful/sarcastic comments.
obviously we wish ALL of our users were generally more constructive, but this is a clearly heterogenous community with people of all ages and mindsets.
all in all, I don't think it's too hard to just overlook certain posts.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> look, we don't really have a rule against witty/trollful/sarcastic comments.
> obviously we wish ALL of our users were generally more constructive, but this is a clearly heterogenous community with people of all ages and mindsets.
> all in all, I don't think it's too hard to just overlook certain posts.


 
Agreed. Your'e the man, Costello! Users like emigre were just having fun!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 16, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> Do you really want tempers to make porn videos of them and enter them into a competition here?


Why not? It's not like you are obligated to enter the competition or watch the videos. But I can't help but imagine Rydian's performance based on his famous gif! xD



VinvinMario said:


> But look at that, the same person goes on to post another stupid post suggesting a "creative racist insult" competition.


emigre posts are mostly unfunny and/or insulting comments. Just ignore him.

Also, the post you made about having an Wii U wasn't the problem. The problem seems to be you took your own joke too seriously. It's okay, it happens sometimes, happened to me too. But try not to lose your calm, otherwise people will realize that and start making fun of you.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> look, we don't really have a rule against witty/trollful/sarcastic comments.


 
I am really sorry Costello, but it's not what Da Rulez say. 



> *Flaming, Trolling & Harassment*
> 
> Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.
> 
> ...


 
I am just saying


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2012)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally get a thread where someone complains about me, yet my name isn't even in the fucking title.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> I finally get a thread where someone complains about me, yet my name isn't even in the fucking title.


better luck next time


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 16, 2012)

Let me know if you need help getting that stick out of your butt.

Seriously though, this would be a really boring place without people like Gahars and emigre. Yeah, they post some off topic shit some times, but you know what? It's not disruptive. It adds flavor to the forums, and it usually doesn't derail the discussions. 

It's a fact of life in any forum.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Let me know if you need help getting that stick out of your butt.
> 
> Seriously though, this would be a really boring place without people like Gahars and emigre. Yeah, they post some off topic shit some times, but you know what? It's not disruptive. It adds flavor to the forums, and it usually doesn't derail the discussions.
> 
> It's a fact of life in any forum.


 
Maybe you have a point there. But there are times when people like Gahars or emigre will cross the line and be disruptive. And especially you and the other moderators can't let the fact that you find Gahars or emigre posts funny stop you from moderating them as you would with any normal temper when they cross the line. I see too many people defending them, but in all honest they say whatever they want, so they should deal with this kind of attacks themselves and not have people defending them in my honest opinion, there's even a saying "You get what you pay for".

EDIT: It's not that I have a personal hatred against anyone. Well, I kind of not liked emigre but I realized I was wrong and that he may be a nice guy deep down. I just stated my opinion


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Maybe you have a point there. But there are times when people like Gahars or emigre will cross the line and be disruptive. And especially you and the other moderators can't let the fact that you find Gahars or emigre posts funny stop you from moderating them as you would with any normal temper when they cross the line. I see too many people defending them, but in all honest they say whatever they want, so they should deal with this kind of attacks themselves and not have people defending them in my honest opinion, there's even a saying "You get what you pay for".
> 
> EDIT: It's not that I have a personal hatred against anyone. Well, I kind of not liked emigre but I realized I was wrong and that he may be a nice guy deep down. I just stated my opinion


In all honesty, I have seen their comments get modded off when the need arises. If it were to be offensive, I doubt the mods will find it funny so to speak.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> EDIT: It's not that I have a personal hatred against anyone. Well, I kind of not liked emigre but I realized I was wrong and that he may be a nice guy deep down. I just stated my opinion


 
So it is personal?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 16, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Maybe you have a point there. But there are times when people like Gahars or emigre will cross the line and be disruptive. And especially you and the other moderators can't let the fact that you find Gahars or emigre posts funny stop you from moderating them as you would with any normal temper when they cross the line. I see to many people defending them, but in all honest they say whatever they want, so they should deal with thisk kind of attacks themselves and not have people defending them in my honest opinion, there's even a saying "You get what you pay for".


 

Like all of the posts before yours, and all the posts that will come in the future that have expressed criticism toward the staff team, I will say this:

What you see is not everything we do. A lot of our actions are done without anyone noticing. You see a particularly controversial topic going smoothly for days on end? You don't honestly think it's because everyone decided to put their big boy shorts on and have a civil discussion, do you? Most, yes, but there are always a select few people that try to ruin a discussion, and for the most part, no one even knows how bad it was or could have been when staff decides to surgically remove some posts.

We do things quickly and silently most of the time, and when we do make ourselves known, it's because we want to make ourselves known. I never said that gahars and emigre never do wrong. What I did say, is that they make things interesting. They still are required to adhere by the same rules that everyone else does, but we are lax on those rules for a reason, and contrary to what you might think, gahars and emigre aren't the only ones that we let a few things slip for. Nearly every regular on this forum has done something warn-worthy, including me. That doesn't mean we remove every off topic post, or warn everyone worthy of getting one. 

My point is, yes we know who gahars and emigre are. Yes, we know they post off topic shit. Yes, we do take care of things if they cross the line. Yes, we are aware of everything that happens on these boards. And no, we don't enforce our rules with the strictness of a catholic school teacher.


----------



## Alexrose (Nov 16, 2012)

It's called a "joke".

It's this thing you say for effect, which isn't serious, but amuses people.

I think you need to lighten up.


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello there!

A couple of days ago, I reported two posts:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449627

and,

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449632

Instead of taking actions, a couple of staff members liked the post(s). Why I reported the posts? Do I have something personal against that person? No, I reported the posts because, I have observed it so many times. A nice thread is made which is relevant to my interests or where I might be able to find something worthy to read. However, when I enter that thread, I see nothing but "pure idiocy" in the first two to three posts and then the fate of that thread is decided accordingly.

Really? That is GOTC section and not the EoF area. Do you really want tempers to make porn videos of them and enter them into a competition here? I can understand that GBAtemp staff likes to keep the environment light everywhere and a little bit of fooling around is fine. But look at that, the same person goes on to post another stupid post suggesting a "creative racist insult" competition. I know the person is joking as well as you do but, is this what you expect us to read all over the forums?

I know, you wouldn't believe it so I wanted to prove it with an example:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/walmart-giving-wii-u-early.337495/

There, I completely distorted the meaning of that thread with my first post. The sad part is that a staff member unknowingly helped me in it. Now, someone wants a picture of Wii U with my mother in it.

And then, you guys tell us to report the post and not write anything in the thread to further fuel the arguements.

That is all...


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

To everyone who posted on this topic:

If you haven't seen it already and if you could spend 84 minutes of your life watching this movie, please do so.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/

Besides the entertainment, you will get my point.

Won't continue in this thread. I said what I had to, you did that too.


----------



## DCG (Nov 16, 2012)

I actualy think a: Most creative racial insult would be extremely funny, as people would know it is a joke (And if they don't like it they can ignore it, you aren't forced to read the tread entriely)
I have been insulted for my hair colour a lot of times (redish hair), so I've heard a lot of things like: lighthouse, traffic light you name it, I've most likely heard it.
Nowdays I can laugh when I hear a new or creative one.

OT.
Some of those comments or treads just keep it a bit lively 
They add a smile or a laugh in a normal conversation.

If there weren't jokes (good or bad) in the real world, imagine how boring it would be 

Edit.
WTH, my sig is gone? I uploaded that to filetrip -.-"


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Like all of the posts before yours, and all the posts that will come in the future that have expressed criticism toward the staff team, I will say this:
> 
> blablablablablablablablablalblablablalbalbalbalbblablablablablablablablablalblablablalbalbalbalb
> blablablablablablablablablalblablablalbalbalbalbblablablablablablablablablalblablablalbalbalbalbblablablablablablablablablalblablablalbalbalbalb
> ...


 
I sincerely am sorry to question your or the staff's work and thanks for all your hard work! But please, I beg you don't cry ;o;


emigre said:


> So it is personal?


 
I am still learning to love you.  I don't plan to be another of your groupies though xD


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> To everyone who posted on this topic:
> 
> If you haven't seen it already and if you could spend 84 minutes of your life watching this movie, please do so.
> 
> ...


I don't know how long you've been coming to this forum but you've only been a member for four months, and you're complaining about how this forum "should" be.  That says a lot about you.  
If you don't want to encounter idiocy on a forum, good luck.  You're more likely to find one where you don't encounter people.

And for the record, the staff does a great job managing a huge forum and if emigre and Gahars got warns for every silly off-topic or "troll" comment (some people are such pansies on what the definition of trolling is.. geez) they would both have 100% by now.  And the 'temp without those people would be a boring, dry information resource forum.  The levity serves well to counterbalance the anger, frustration, and impatience of people who do the forum a far greater disservice.  

This is a really bad place to call on people to be etiquette snobs.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 16, 2012)

You should spend some time in the football thread , you would see not all emigre says is utter shite  only most of it


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll be perfectly honest - one can't be a grump 24/7 and a little bit of humour is always welcome to lighten up the atmosphere. It's not very feasable to enforce complete seriousness, in fact, it would make the forum boring.

Some users are "good" at humouring others, some are not, however we should embrace both unless the "humorous" posts are inflammatory in nature.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 16, 2012)

Calm down dear, it's just a commercial post.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2012)

Costello said:


> *look, we don't really have a rule against witty/trollful/sarcastic comments.*


THANK GOD


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yeah, they post some off topic shit some times, but you know what? It's not disruptive. It adds flavor to the forums, and it usually doesn't derail the discussions.


This.

I'm generally fine with their snarky comments, and I'm usually one of the most vocal complainers here.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I don't see anything wrong with those posts. And I bitch all the time about this forum so that says something. Lighten up.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

I like these topics where folks are passionate about the internet and take it personally. 

I have a general question since we're here in this forum which has made me curious. This is more for the staff and owner. 

So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


 
We're not big proponents of deliberate flamebaiting and blatant attempts to start arguments, if that's what you mean.
And judging from the way you chose to begin your 'religion' thread, I suspect it is.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> I like these topics where folks are passionate about the internet and take it personally.
> 
> I have a general question since we're here in this forum which has made me curious. This is more for the staff and owner.
> 
> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?



Here's my take on this, the words fuck, cunt, shit, etc, are not controversial in the way religion or Israel is. Fuck, cunt, shit are fine when not used to deliberately insult, in this case, a member of the community. However, many people, at GBAtemp or otherwise take their beliefs quite seriously (Not me though, I'm an atheist basically), my point is that more people can be offended by religion than profanity.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> I like these topics where folks are passionate about the internet and take it personally.
> 
> I have a general question since we're here in this forum which has made me curious. This is more for the staff and owner.
> 
> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


Cos the latter will lead to a flamefest. And those are really touchy subjects  Swears are not too bad so long as it is used in jest and not used to insult a person head on if that makes sense. It really has a lot to do with the context


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


 
You can say fuck, cunt, shit, and whore. But when I call you a cunt, a fucker, a little shit, or a whore, it's demeaning and against the rules.

If I say "Oh I'm just being a cunt about this" (which I do on time to time) it's not insulting. If I go "Fuck that" it's not insulting (unless the "that" is aimed towards you).

You literally started your religion thread going "RELIGION IS RETARDED AND RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE RETARDS." That's insulting. This isn't r/atheism, we may have our fair share of cunts around here but we're not that low.

I can also tell you from my experience with this site (I'm sure members who have been here for much longer than me can say the same) that threads about this stuff don't do well. They immediately go to shit. Someone goes "let's talk about religion, I think it's fine" and the next post will, at least 60% of the time be "YOU'RE A FUCKING FAGGOT RELIGION KILLS EVERYONE RELIGIOUS PEOPLE ARE THE FUCKING DUMBEST CUNTS IN THE WORLD." Mount McShitly erupts and the entire thread is covered in volcanic shit.

As per the topic at hand though, THIS IS NOT HUMORTEMP THIS IS GBATEMP HUMOR IS NOT ALLOWED. Seriously, lighten up.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Cos the latter will lead to a flamefest. And those are really touchy subjects  Swears are not too bad so long as it is used in jest and not used to insult a person head on if that makes sense. It really has a lot to do with the context


 
Makes perfect fucking sense. Thanks. Have a great fucking day.
Anyone for a round a beers so we can get wasted and bang the fattest chick in the club?


----------



## Magsor (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> I like these topics where folks are passionate about the internet and take it personally.
> 
> I have a general question since we're here in this forum which has made me curious. This is more for the staff and owner.
> 
> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


 
The thing is;  there can be hatred in a post about religion or a specific country. Where theres hate there must be a lock, censorship real quick because GBAtemp is all about LOVE.

There's no hate in fuck cunt shit whore if im talking about myself.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can say fuck, cunt, shit, and whore. But when I call you a cunt, a fucker, a little shit, or a whore, it's demeaning and against the rules.
> 
> If I say "Oh I'm just being a cunt about this" (which I do on time to time) it's not insulting. If I go "Fuck that" it's not insulting (unless the "that" is aimed towards you).
> 
> ...


 
Oh but McGuild where is the spirit of lightness in that? Which was mentioned earlier? Are we talking about ... hypocrisy again?
lol.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> So you guys in the spirit of lightness and not taking things seriously, you allow swears in every topic such as fuck, cunt, shit whore but you can't handle a conversation about religion or Israel?


There's a difference between having a civil conversation about religion and claiming that religious people are "retards".


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> There's a difference between having a civil conversation about religion and claiming that religious people are "retards".


 
Yeah but where is the sense of humor in that which the staff is claming about?


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello there!

A couple of days ago, I reported two posts:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449627

and,

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449632

Instead of taking actions, a couple of staff members liked the post(s). Why I reported the posts? Do I have something personal against that person? No, I reported the posts because, I have observed it so many times. A nice thread is made which is relevant to my interests or where I might be able to find something worthy to read. However, when I enter that thread, I see nothing but "pure idiocy" in the first two to three posts and then the fate of that thread is decided accordingly.

Really? That is GOTC section and not the EoF area. Do you really want tempers to make porn videos of them and enter them into a competition here? I can understand that GBAtemp staff likes to keep the environment light everywhere and a little bit of fooling around is fine. But look at that, the same person goes on to post another stupid post suggesting a "creative racist insult" competition. I know the person is joking as well as you do but, is this what you expect us to read all over the forums?

I know, you wouldn't believe it so I wanted to prove it with an example:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/walmart-giving-wii-u-early.337495/

There, I completely distorted the meaning of that thread with my first post. The sad part is that a staff member unknowingly helped me in it. Now, someone wants a picture of Wii U with my mother in it.

And then, you guys tell us to report the post and not write anything in the thread to further fuel the arguements.

That is all...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yeah but where is the sense of humor in that which the staff is claming about?


 
Are you trying to say going "Religion is retarded" was "funny"?

Son, you're not a funny guy.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Makes perfect fucking sense. Thanks. Have a _*fucking great*_ day.
> Anyone for a round a beers so we can get wasted and bang the fattest chick in the club?


FTFY. Tsk tsk grammar dude  You can have the fattest chick. I call dibs on that hottie over there XD


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Are you trying to say going "Religion is retarded" was "funny"?
> 
> Son, you're not a funny guy.


 
Yes. 

And also, what the worst that can happen? What are you guys afraid of? I mean this seems like an open minded forum. Why so touchy about religion?


----------



## Depravo (Nov 16, 2012)

Threads about religion *ALWAYS* degenerate from petty bickering to open hostility. It just makes necessary work for the staff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Yes.
> 
> And also, what the worst that can happen? What are you guys afraid of? I mean this seems like an open minded forum. Why so touchy about religion?


 
I hate to be this guy but...

You've been around since January 21st, 2012.

I've been around May 6, 2009. I have almost 14,000 posts, you have 126. Trust me, I know what sets this forum off. Religion threads are one of them.

Also, just to be clear, you're saying not to be "touchy" about religion but immediately touch it. If you started a thread with a reasonable "Let's have a civilized talk about religion and what it does to and for the world," I'd take your actions as more sincere. You're still rather fresh at the forum so you can't know the userbase as well as me or any other longtime dweller. The thread would get closed, you'd understand why, we wouldn't touch it again.

But in starting a thread calling "religion is retarded", you clearly have the intention of pushing some buttons. You can't even pass that off as a joke, it's a clear insult.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

Depravo said:


> It just makes necessary work for the staff.


 
Work? You mean because you have to delete them? But why delete them? If people get frustrated on internet it just makes for a more funny situation. What's the worst that can happen?
When George Carlin degraded the audience at a Vegas show i didn't walk out like everyone else. I was having a ball.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Work? You mean because you have to delete them? But why delete them? If people get frustrated on internet it just makes for a more funny situation. What's the worst that can happen?


It makes the site look like a shithole cunt-magnet when all a visitor sees is 20 pages of bigots (both religious and secular) showing absolutely no respect or tolerance toward one another.

Remember the forum rules -


Spoiler






> *Flaming, Trolling & Harassment*
> 
> Do not "flame", "bash", "troll" or harass others. Blatantly offensive comments or actions directed at others will not be tolerated. While we do allow members to debate and voice their own opinions, there will be a limit to how far a heated debate can go before it is closed by staff. If you harass someone you will be disciplined. Period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unagi (Nov 16, 2012)

Uggh, I thought this used to be a gamer's site. Lately it's all about fucking religion and touchy subjects.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2012)

If this thread's goal was to deter Idiocy from spreading then it's failing miserably.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2012)

i guess some people don't have a sense of humour, if you don't like the posts then just put them on the ignore list and the posts go away, easy as pie


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

Depravo said:


> It makes the site look like a shithole cunt-magnet when all a visitor sees is 20 pages of bigots (both religious and secular) showing absolutely no respect or tolerance toward one another.





Depravo said:


> Remember the forum rules -




Makes sense. Yes this is a gaming forum first and an awesome one at that since it has done amazing things to my Wii. 
I guess my mistake here is for assuming that since you can handle swears in the spirit of humor you'd handle other subjects in the same manner. 
Ok, you won't hear any religious comments from my anymore. 

Thanks.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Anyone for a round a beers so we can get wasted and bang the fattest chick in the club?


 

Now were talkin !!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

@*Engert*

The problem isn't that the forum doesn't have a sense of humor. It's not that you're too "edgy" for us to handle. The problem is that you touched the subject with the maturity of a 12 year old brat who just discovered Richard Dawkins.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @*Engert*
> 
> The problem isn't that the forum doesn't have a sense of humor. It's not that you're too "edgy" for us to handle. The problem is that you touched the subject with the maturity of a 12 year old brat who just discovered Richard Dawkins.


 
Which you can't handle? Because you don't want to lower yourself to the maturity of a 12 year old?
I don't think that's the real reason. Maybe it's too touchy subject for you.
I think the real reason is what the moderator mentioned above. THis is a gaming forum first. That makes more sense than what you just said.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Which you can't handle? Because you don't want to lower yourself to the maturity of a 12 year old?
> I don't think that's the real reason. Maybe it's too touchy subject for you.
> I think the real reason is what the moderator mentioned above. THis is a gaming forum first. That makes more sense than what you just said.


 
Oh yeah, you're right. We just can't handle you! That explains everything! It's not that you were acting like an immature jackass about a subject many people find to be sensitive and personal, no, nothing like that at all!

As for your last point, I just have one question... are you being willfully ignorant here, or is it all genuine?


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

No, i'm just a realist.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> No, i'm just a realist.


 
What reality are you living in, then?


----------



## Unagi (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> Which you can't handle? Because you don't want to lower yourself to the maturity of a 12 year old?
> I don't think that's the real reason. Maybe it's too touchy subject for you.
> I think the real reason is what the moderator mentioned above. THis is a gaming forum first. That makes more sense than what you just said.


 
Damn right it's a touchy subject. When you attempt to make a topic discussing religion, fine. Calling us out as wanting imaginary friends and bowing to imaginary people or calling us RETARDS is fucking rude. 

Coming from a religious background, and having someone in family who is mentally lacking, and considering you're insulting both parties, makes you a no good, immature brat. When you have to personally deal with a person who has mental deficiencies, and for a long time, come back and talk.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

That would be a long conversation to answer your question. One which involves quantum mechanics.
Maybe after a round of beers after we hit on the fattest chick in the club?


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck you Engert for derailing my hate thread! My ego was being massaged so well, I was about to climax


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello there!

A couple of days ago, I reported two posts:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449627

and,

http://gbatemp.net/threads/submit-your-ideas-for-gbatemp-contests-here.337277/#post-4449632

Instead of taking actions, a couple of staff members liked the post(s). Why I reported the posts? Do I have something personal against that person? No, I reported the posts because, I have observed it so many times. A nice thread is made which is relevant to my interests or where I might be able to find something worthy to read. However, when I enter that thread, I see nothing but "pure idiocy" in the first two to three posts and then the fate of that thread is decided accordingly.

Really? That is GOTC section and not the EoF area. Do you really want tempers to make porn videos of them and enter them into a competition here? I can understand that GBAtemp staff likes to keep the environment light everywhere and a little bit of fooling around is fine. But look at that, the same person goes on to post another stupid post suggesting a "creative racist insult" competition. I know the person is joking as well as you do but, is this what you expect us to read all over the forums?

I know, you wouldn't believe it so I wanted to prove it with an example:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/walmart-giving-wii-u-early.337495/

There, I completely distorted the meaning of that thread with my first post. The sad part is that a staff member unknowingly helped me in it. Now, someone wants a picture of Wii U with my mother in it.

And then, you guys tell us to report the post and not write anything in the thread to further fuel the arguements.

That is all...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> What reality are you living in, then?


One where opening thread about religion (on a gaming forum) and starting the conversation by saying that religion makes you a retard is a good idea.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> *Fuck you Engert* for derailing my hate thread! My ego was being massaged so well, I was about to climax


 
Oh noes! The insulting!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2012)

Fucks are being given. Time to bail.


----------



## Engert (Nov 16, 2012)

See, i knew your guys were edgy. 

But hey if i had a gaming forum i wouldn't want to attract KKK members but gamers. So now i understand to stay away from religion jokes. 
Not for this forum. 

I do like the swears though. You fucking assholes.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> One where opening thread about religion (on a gaming forum) and starting the conversation by saying that religion makes you a retard is a good idea.


 
In fairness I started this thread just to make a joke about the intelligence (or lack of) of the GBAtemp userbase.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Fucks are being given. Time to bail.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

Engert said:


> See, i knew your guys were edgy.
> 
> But hey if i had a gaming forum i wouldn't want to attract KKK members but gamers. So now i understand to stay away from religion jokes.
> Not for this forum.
> ...


 
The KKK have a right to play video games too Engert. And that right should be defended. I say that as a black man.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 16, 2012)

```
Warning: OP_SenseOfHumour.dll not found.
```
 
People have different senses of humour. emigre's humour isn't for everyone that isn't mature enough to take it lightly, but let's be honest, he can be funny.

Besides, this thread is getting more idiotic as it goes on.



Gahars said:


> @*Engert*
> 
> The problem isn't that the forum doesn't have a sense of humor. It's not that you're too "edgy" for us to handle. The problem is that you touched the subject with the maturity of a 12 year old brat who just discovered Richard Dawkins.


Incidentally, Richard Dawkins seems to behave like a 12 year old brat.


----------

